# Kiddicare..



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Totally random post but too excited 'pre' approval panel and going to drag DH and go for a 'browse' at Kiddicare tomorrow   anyone been there before?


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Yes !! I really like it did the same with my DH and toys r us and mothercare hehe lots of research ideas.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes I do it all the time!


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes I love kiddicare its got everything you need in there , happy shopping xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

We've had a few parcels deliver from them - great quality x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

We've been to the Lakeside one. The staff are fantastic, especially the car seat people. And they have a Starbucks so we could have a rest mid way through 

Only thing is, shop around as some of the 'little bits' like cot sheets, bath bits etc are a little more expensive.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

So we went and it was fab, like a kid in a sweetie shop   however my fav was still the one on sale in M & P so guess what, ordered it all today (all not being delivered until after panel and all fully cancellable just in case   ), So all furniture and neutral bedding ordered as I fell in love with it and its soooo snuggly and soft, eek hope we get to keep and use it one day


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Yay well done and welcome to my camp 😂😂😂 xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds like you had a successful shop Waiting_Patiently!   We don't have a kiddicare near us, but spent yesterday afternoon at John Lewis, M&P, Debenhams, Mothercare & Babies R Us! It was simply bliss & something I have been dreaming of for many years! I really just enjoyed wondering around on my own, getting ideas for pushchairs, nursery furniture, car seats etc & understanding what we may need to but. The staff of a John Lewis & M&P were so lovely.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

What pram did you get


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Graco dynamo lite travel system


----------

